# Help identify the bottle



## juegotienda (Dec 24, 2016)

Dear member of the Forum,
I found on the Caribbean coast Erven Lucan Bols green glass bottle, but because they do not understand in the history of bottles decided to ask of Professional collectors. By title that looked LUCAS BOLS has value, it is in my case?
Thank You In Advance and Merry Christmas.
View attachment 176474


----------

